
The gig economy: it won’t replace traditional employment - hhs
https://wol.iza.org/articles/the-gig-economy
======
hhs
This is the full paper: [https://wol.iza.org/articles/the-gig-
economy/long](https://wol.iza.org/articles/the-gig-economy/long)

